# Do manual hubs increase mpg?



## bbells (Aug 15, 2007)

I have a 97, auto, 4x4. I was wondering if those of you that have switched to manual hubs have seen any increase in gas mileage. Seems to me that you would get 10-20% more, but it would be nice to know for sure before doing the swap. Thanks!


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

you will definitely see improved mileage if your truck can take manual hubs and has the ability to disconnect the transfer case completely. They are around $100.00 and should be a pretty quick install...


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Yes. Numerous people report increased mileage with manual hubs installed.


----------



## piste (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't see how converting from auto locking hubs to manual locking hubs would have any impact at all on MPG.


----------



## bbells (Aug 15, 2007)

The shafts wouldn't turn. The Xterra I had with manual hubs was rated for slightly more mpg.


----------



## piste (Dec 23, 2009)

There's another thread running simultaneous where I'm trying to understand how this works....so I won't repeat it all....but what I don't get is how the shafts still turn with an auto hub unlocked....???


----------



## piste (Dec 23, 2009)

bbells said:


> The shafts wouldn't turn. The Xterra I had with manual hubs was rated for slightly more mpg.


It seems you are entirely incorrect about this if I understand that you believe the axle/propeller shafts turn in 2WD in a vehicle with auto hubs. Feel free to chime in over here... http://www.nissanforums.com/pathfinder/143317-97-pathfinder-4x4-vibration.html


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

R50 (96-04) Pathfinders have drive flanges, not auto locking hubs. Drive flanges are ALWAYS connected so you experience a parasitic drag from the front drivetrain in 2WD. Manual locking hubs free up that drag. I have seen at least a 1 mpg increase on both of my Pathfinders.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

laxman0324 said:


> R50 (96-04) Pathfinders have drive flanges, not auto locking hubs. Drive flanges are ALWAYS connected so you experience a parasitic drag from the front drivetrain in 2WD. Manual locking hubs free up that drag. I have seen at least a 1 mpg increase on both of my Pathfinders.


Yes yes yes!! NPORA wins again! Haha. But this is true. Unlike the 90-95 pathfinders that had autolocking hubs, 96-04 pathy's have drive flanges. This means that whether in 2WD or 4WD, the front axles are always spinning. So yes, adding locking hubs will help MPG. How much is hard to say as I've heard from 1-4 MPG increase, with 1 being the more realistic amount (hey, thats 1 more day I can drive between fill ups!)

Jose


----------



## underling (Nov 26, 2006)

I don't have the numbers on me as I am at work, but if you need the part numbers from Nissan on the Manual Locking Hubs let me know and I can get them from home for you. Cost in Canadian from Nissan is $163ea. I haven't purchased them for my 98 yet as I haven't had the extra cash, hopefully in the spring I will be able to get them set up.


----------



## PowderMonkey (Aug 10, 2010)

On my 87 Pathfinder, the auto hubs went south on me on a cross country trip and dealer replacement parts weren't available. The transmission shop in Reno NV (where it crapped out) recommended manuals and we installed Warn manual hubs and dont regret it one bit!

A couple or mpg's more (on average- even with my lead foot) and smoother sharp turns. 

Negative side: it's usually pretty cold and wet outside when I have to lock the hubs in manually- and usually without a pair of gloves... ...and with cold snow melt water running down "Ye old Plumber's Crack"!

All in all, it's a matter of choice but dont expect a phenomenal increase in mpg's


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

for those of you living in cold/wet/snowy areas and have to manually lock your hubs, make one of these. you can thank me later.


----------

